# Pakistan rejects Indian surgical strike claims.



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------

